# Slingshot Trick Shots #2 Can Cutting With 3/8 Steel!



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I've done this countless times in the past but just now decided to film it with my new target system. I hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

Great video, great shooting. Really appreciate you bud


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

I like doing that too! But with BBs . Maybe I should film myself shooting a quarter out of the air, or spinning a nickel while it stands on its edge with one shot. I don't like to show off though . Nice job man!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks Medley! Really appreciate the support! Aefr you totally should cause I definitely can't do that  I'd love to see it!


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

well here goes a coin shot out of the air, im sure you have seen this trick before. I need to set up a table to spin a coin on, i dont have a plastic one. Im a little out of practice on shooting coins out of the air so it took me more shots than i expected. I spend way more time shredding cans! MMmmm, satisfying.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Just watched your new video last night. I liked it! That was some great shooting! Glad your new catch box system seems to be working out for you.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice Aefr! Thanks Urban Fisher! It's working great so far although I need something new to hang the can on as it's not high enough, glad you liked it!


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Good shooting.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

One of my favorite sounds 
Cheers


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Mine too!


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

leon13 said:


> One of my favorite sounds
> Cheers


It is funny that you mention that. Most of my shooting is just target practice indoors in my apartment. I set up a small catchbox type setup but for a while I was just using paper targets. It seemed like I was missing something so instead of a can (kinda loud...don't want to piss of the neighbor) I started using small styrofoam cups that I have. The main reason I use the cups is because it leaves a distinct sound when you hit it. That sound is so rewarding when you know you made a good shot and hit the target. Plus the cups get destroyed as I shoot them to bits!!!


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

nice shooting. Thanks for the vid.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice shooting ... looks like you are having fun!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

I've been using bungee cords for hanging, working out really good. Easy to adjust the length, easy to hang stuff from


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Cool idea Medley. Thanks guys I was I LOVE shooting cans!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Great shooting, what SS are you using?


----------

